# Imprimante HP Photosmart C5280 impression impossible



## macelene (12 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir ou bonjour à vous tous 
Comment débuter j'ai donc une HP Photosmart C5280 Tout en Un
Sous iMac Snow Léopard 10.6.6
Mise à jour des logiciels HP via Apple

Mais depuis deux semaines j'ai de grands problèmes d'impression...
Cartouches neuves, la photocopie fonctionne, le scann ne m'en sert pas, 

Donc à chaque lancement d'une impression j'ai ce message dans la fenêtre  de l'imprimante:
elle démarre mais au bout de 10 sec elle met ce message:   "Unable to  send print data" puis se met en "pause" 
Là on peut libérer l'imprimante mais le binzzzzzzz recommence

Bien entendu avant de vous soumettre mon problème j'ai écumé le forum  HP, tenté de rentrer en contact avec eux, qui, sauf paiement d'une somme  pour faire un diagnostic,  ne donne pas de réponse...et chez divers  autres pas plus de chance.

J'ai aussi fait toutes les "manips" diverses et variées proposées de  toutes part, désinstaller le logiciel HP, remis un tout neuf, rechargé  les Drivers et tutti quanti....
Rien n'y fait...

Au cas ou certains savent décrypter un tant soit peu les codes d'erreurs voilà ce que j'ai dans les dernières lignes :
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] PID 6813 (/Library/Printers/hp/cups/Photosmart.driver/Contents/MacOS/Photosmart)  terminated on signal 1!
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] user   time    used: 0" 738547'
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] system time    used: 0" 134533'
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] max  resident  size: 37031936
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] shared memory  size: 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] unshared data  size: 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] unshared stack size: 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] page     reclaims  : 9854
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] page     faults    : 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] swaps              : 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] block inputs  count: 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] block outputs count: 2
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] messages       sent: 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] messages    received: 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] signals    received: 2
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] voluntary  switches: 6338
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] preempted  switches: 0
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] Backend returned status 1 (failed)
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] Printer stopped due to backend errors; please consult the error_log file for details.
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] End of messages
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] printer-state=5(stopped)
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] printer-state-message="Incident de communication : lordinateur ne peut plus établir la communication avec votre imprimante. Éteignez limprimante, vérifiez les connexions de limprimante et toute erreur dimprimante éventuelle, puis rallumez limprimante."
D [12/Mar/2011:14:17:35 +0100] [Job 4] printer-state-reasons=paused

Si une bonne âme passe dans le coin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

> Printer stopped due to backend errors; please consult the error_log file for details.



Et donc ?



> Mais depuis deux semaines j'ai de grands problèmes d'impression...



Qu'avez vous changé il y a deux semaines ?


----------



## macelene (12 Mars 2011)

Merci de votre message 




Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Et donc ?
> 
> dans la console je ne localise pas : "the error_log file" donc je suis bloquée
> 
> ...




en fait c'est pratiquement depuis la mise à Jour en Snow Léopard, je crois 
et savoir que les mises à jour se sont faites sans soucis via "Mise à jour"

Savoir aussi que j'ai tenté toutes les manips possibles glanées sur Hp forum, jusqu'à la date des cartouches périmées, ai donc acheté une neuve, tout bazardé les divers trucs HP sur le mac et fait une install propre 

Et donc je ne vois plus de solution


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

macelene a dit:


> Merci de votre message
> 
> 
> en fait c'est pratiquement depuis la mise à Jour en Snow Léopard, je crois
> ...



Dans la Console (colonne de gauche)

/private/var/log
>cups
>>access_log
>>error_log
>>page_log

Vous avez fait une upgrade de Leopard vers Snow Leopard sous forme de simple mise à jour (par dessus 10.5.8) ?


Ce que je vous propose :

1. Désinstaller l'imprimante et ses logiciels  en utilisant la procédure HP si vous avez installé les logiciels  en réinitialisant le système d'impression 

2. /Bibliothèque/Printers/ => tout le contenu à la corbeille. Vous videz le dossier et redémarrez le Mac.

3. insérer le DVD de Snow Leopard et lancer les installations optionnelles

4. Réinstaller les gestionnaires d'impression (cochez les deux premières cases)

5. Branchez votre imprimante et mettez-la en fonction.

6. Preferences Système>Imprimante et fax (vous connaissez la procédure)

7. Essayez d'imprimer.

8. Lancez la mise à jour de logiciel pour mettre les gestionnaires HP à la dernière version

9. Essayez l'impression

10. (facultatif) Téléchargez le paquet logiciel HP pour votre machine et Mac OS X
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=emea_africa&product=3204464&sw_lang=&os=219

[nota bene : il est possible qu'après l'installation de ce paquet la procédure n°8 soit à réaliser une nouvelle fois]


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2011)

Merci infiniment de cette superbe explication et mode d'emploi pour réparer mon imprimante&#8230;
Je suis comblée et me doutais bien de ce problème faisant suite à une installation de Snow Léopard sous forme de simple mise à jour... sans trouver de solutions 

Tout fonctionne parfaitement 

Bonne fin de week end


----------



## macelene (13 Mars 2011)

Rhaaaaaaaaaa en fait ça recommence.. 

je n'ai pu imprimer qu'une seule feuille et les suivantes rien, toujours le même symptôme 

L'impression démarre se fige sur 11%, puis "unable to send data print" s'affiche et se met en pause. 

Là je suis :mouais:.

J'ai à disposition les lignes de codes de la console Cups Error log, mais j'avoue que je ne pige que dalle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Montrez toujours, quelqu'un aura peut-être une idée.


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2011)

Ce soir j'ai fait un essai en branchant l'imprimante via la Borne Airport 

LA borne a bien reconnue l'imprimante et donc essai et même problème avec un message plus explicite de la fenêtre de l'imprimante:
" Unable to send 4159 bytes of print data! (USB write error)"


Voilà les lignes de charabia de la console 

D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] The following messages were recorded from 19:57:22 to 19:57:34
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Orientation:      CUPS_ORIENT_0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Face Up:          CUPS_FALSE
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Page Size:        595x841(pt)
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Separations:      CUPS_FALSE
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Tray Switch:      CUPS_FALSE
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Tumble:           CUPS_FALSE
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsWidth:        4819(pixels)
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsHeight:       6874(pixels)
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsMediaType:    0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsBitsPerColor: 8
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsBitsPerPixel: 32
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsBytesPerLine: 19276
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsColorOrder:   CUPS_ORDER_CHUNKED
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsColorSpace:   CUPS_CSPACE_RGBW
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsCompression:  0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsRowCount:     0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsRowFeed:      0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] cupsRowStep:      0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Clipping Rect: top= 0 left= 0 bottom= 6874 right= 4819
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Padding Sizes: top= 29.375 left= 0.125 bottom= 0.25 right= 0.25
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=11
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=12
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=11
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=13
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 1701 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=12
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=13
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Impression de la page 1, 0% terminée...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] ATTR: job-media-progress=0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=14
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=14
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=15
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 6669 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=16
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=16
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=15
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=17
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 2862 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=18
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=17
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=19
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 2568 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=18
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=19
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=20
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 178 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=21
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Impression de la page 1, 10% terminée...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] ATTR: job-media-progress=10
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=20
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=21
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=22
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 2747 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=23
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=22
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=24
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 166 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=23
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=24
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=25
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 790 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=26
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=25
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=26
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT write_id=27
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Wrote 4159 bytes of print data...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] OUT read_id=28
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=28
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] IN request_id=27
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Set job-printer-state-message to "Unable to send 4159 bytes of print data! (USB write error)", current level=ERROR
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Impression de la page 1, 20% terminée...
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] ATTR: job-media-progress=20
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.74-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.1-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.5-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.67-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.77-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.78-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.75-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.102-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.103-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.104-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.101-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.113-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.114-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.7-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.20-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.66-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.72-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.0-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.6-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.70-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.71-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.88-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.59-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.69-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.68-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.19-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.115-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.42-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.89-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.87-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.e.0-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.0.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.0.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.1.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.1.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.2.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.2.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.3.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.3.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.4.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.4.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.5.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.5.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.6.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.6.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Inercepted signal 20 for PID 1105
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] PID 1105 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/cgpdftoraster)  terminated on signal 15!
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] user   time    used: 0" 144170'
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] system time    used: 0" 37643'
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] max  resident  size: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] shared memory  size: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] unshared data  size: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] unshared stack size: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] page     reclaims  : 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] page     faults    : 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] swaps              : 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] block inputs  count: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] block outputs count: 1
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] messages       sent: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] messages    received: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] signals    received: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] voluntary  switches: 823
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] preempted  switches: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.74-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.1-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.5-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.67-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.77-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.78-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.75-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.102-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.103-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.104-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.101-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.113-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.114-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.7-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.20-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.66-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.72-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.0-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.6-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.70-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.71-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.88-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.59-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.69-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.68-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.19-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.115-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.42-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.89-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.s.87-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.e.0-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.0.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.0.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.1.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.1.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.2.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.2.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.3.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.3.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.4.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.4.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.5.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.5.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.6.1.3-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] STATE: - com.hp.p.6.1.4-report
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] PID 1100 (/Library/Printers/hp/cups/Photosmart.driver/Contents/MacOS/Photosmart)  terminated on signal 1!
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] user   time    used: 0" 675196'
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] system time    used: 0" 81361'
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] max  resident  size: 33292288
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] shared memory  size: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] unshared data  size: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] unshared stack size: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] page     reclaims  : 8717
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] page     faults    : 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] swaps              : 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] block inputs  count: 0
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] block outputs count: 4
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] messages       sent: 9
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] messages    received: 6
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] signals    received: 2
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] voluntary  switches: 1525
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] preempted  switches: 5129
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Backend returned status 1 (failed)
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] Printer stopped due to backend errors; please consult the error_log file for details.
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] End of messages
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] printer-state=5(stopped)
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] printer-state-message="Incident de communication : lordinateur ne peut plus établir la communication avec votre imprimante. Éteignez limprimante, vérifiez les connexions de limprimante et toute erreur dimprimante éventuelle, puis rallumez limprimante."
D [14/Mar/2011:19:57:34 +0100] [Job 2] printer-state-reasons=paused


:mouais: 


Rha je me demande si le problème ne vient pas de l'imprimante, j'ai essayé avec une autre imprimante HP de poche  ça marche
J'ai changé de câble USB, ça marche pas :rateau:

Si une bonne âme passe dans le coin, faut un expert de lecture codée :rateau: 

Bonne nuit


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2011)

Ceci dit, ton imprimante ne figure pas dans la liste d'Apple des imprimantes supportées par Snow Leopard...


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ceci dit, ton imprimante ne figure pas dans la liste d'Apple des imprimantes supportées par Snow Leopard...




:mouais: et je fais quoi ? je continue de chercher une solution ou je la jette ? 


J'ai trouvé ce lien pensez-vous que ce sera une solution ? http://www.dodownload.net/drivers/hp-photosmart-c5280-driver.html

JE sais j'ai qu'à essayer je vous raconte ça demain


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ceci dit, ton imprimante ne figure pas dans la liste d'Apple des imprimantes supportées par Snow Leopard...


Ne racontez pas n'importe quoi, ce n'est déjà pas simple.

Photosmart C5280 = Photosmart C5200 Series

En théorie, cette machine est parfaitement supportée, tant en impression qu'en numérisation.



macelene a dit:


> :mouais: et je fais quoi ? je continue de chercher une solution ou je la jette ?
> 
> 
> J'ai trouvé ce lien pensez-vous que ce sera une solution ? http://www.dodownload.net/drivers/hp-photosmart-c5280-driver.html
> ...



Il s'agit du même paquet logiciel que je vous ai mis en lien dans le post #4.

Si ça ne marche pas, essayez ceci :

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/macosx/hpijs

Pas l'idéal mais ça peut dépanner.


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Mars 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Ne racontez pas n'importe quoi, ce n'est déjà pas simple.
> 
> Photosmart C5280 = Photosmart C5200 Series
> 
> ...



Exact, mea culpa.
Je te laisse à ta grossièreté, et je penserai à ne pas te rater à la prochaine idiotie que tu écris. 
Mais en être parfait et au vu ce que j'ai lu de toi dans certains forums, ça ne peut t'arriver...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Exact, mea culpa.
> Je te laisse à ta grossièreté, et je penserai à ne pas te rater à la prochaine idiotie que tu écris.
> Mais en être parfait et au vu ce que j'ai lu de toi dans certains forums, ça ne peut t'arriver...



Il vous suffisait de lire la page que vous avez mis en lien :


> To view the complete list of printers and scanners that are supplied with Snow Leopard Install DVD and by Software Update, see below or use your browser's Find feature to look for a specific name or model number. If you cannot find a driver for your specific model, check the list to see if a driver is available for a series of printers that may include your model.  For example, a printer with the model number 5070 might use the driver for the "5000" or "5000 Series."



Cela dit, s'il m'arrive de donner des informations incomplètes ou inexactes, il sera heureux pour les personnes que je tenterai d'aider que quelqu'un me corrige. Soyez-en remercié par avance.

[J'arrête ici sur ce point. Le sujet est une imprimante HP Photosmart 5280 qui ne fonctionne plus, pas votre susceptibilité froissée.]


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Mars 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Il vous suffisait de lire la page que vous avez mis en lien :
> 
> 
> Cela dit, s'il m'arrive de donner des informations incomplètes ou inexactes, il sera heureux pour les personnes que je tenterai d'aider que quelqu'un me corrige. Soyez-en remercié par avance.



Il y a la façon de le faire...
Rien n'empêche de rester cordial.
Mais cette notion échapppe manifestement à Votre Grandeur.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Ne racontez pas n'importe quoi, ce n'est déjà pas simple.





Bigdidou a dit:


> Je te laisse à ta grossièreté, et





Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Il vous suffisait de lire la page que vous avez mis en lien :





Bigdidou a dit:


> Mais cette notion échapppe manifestement à Votre Grandeur.





macelene a dit:


> JE sais j'ai qu'à essayer je vous raconte ça demain


T'as vu marraine ?!... :love:
Ils se battent pour toi !... 

Bon, ça y'est, vous avez fini ?!...


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Mars 2011)

macelene a dit:


> :mouais: et je fais quoi ? je continue de chercher une solution ou je la jette ?



Pas tout de suite... Faut essayer le lien de Arnaud de Brescia...
Sinon, au début de snow leopard, un utilitaire de Fixamac, Print Therapie, m'avait tiré d'affaire avec... un HP laser récalcitrante (que j'ai fini par jeter ceci dit , pour la remplacer par une Brother multifonction qui fonctionne comme un charme).
Le problème c'est que cet utilitaire commence à dater (pas de mise à jour depuis juin 2010...) et rien ne dit qu'il est encore vraiment compatible avec le serveur d'impression de SL 10.6.6.
Il est cher, mais la version démo dure 7 jours ; elle ne permet pas de réparer mais permet de diagnostiquer les problèmes.
Ça ne mange pas de pain d'essayer aussi de le tester. C'est peut-être une fausse piste, qui a le mérite d'être simple.
Les problèmes d'impression sur SL, quand on ne maîtrise pas à fond cette fonction, ce qui n'est le cas de personne ici (sinon un des intervenants t'aurait donné une solution moins basique et t'aurais expliqué précisément ce qui se passe au vu des messages que tu donnes), c'est loin d'être évident à résoudre quand ça commence à poser de gros problèmes... J'en avais fait la constatation à l'époque quand j'avais recherché une solution à mes problèmes avec mon HP : beaucoup de questions, rarement des réponses efficaces...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h51 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> T'as vu marraine ?!... :love:
> Ils se battent pour toi !...
> 
> Bon, ça y'est, vous avez fini ?!...



Ici, oui...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Il serait aussi intéressant d'essayer avec un autre câble USB.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2684637&tstart=0


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Il serait aussi intéressant d'essayer avec un autre câble USB.
> 
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2684637&tstart=0




Merci de vous pencher sur mon problème terrible ....

Mais cela vaut-il la peine de de fritter ???  :mouais: Je ne crois pas...

Sinon Arnaud dans mon précédent post celui  des lignes de codes barbaresques !!! , j'avais aussi dit que:

"Rha je me demande si le problème ne vient pas de l'imprimante, j'ai  essayé avec une autre imprimante HP de poche  ça marche
J'ai changé de câble USB, ça marche pas :rateau:"

Et puis je n'ai pas encore essayé d'installer les pakcage de ton lien, mais je vais le faire, pas beaucoup de temps je travaille trop 


Mais bon on va bien finir par trouver, je ne suis pas du genre à lâcher le morceau 


Je vous tiens au courant de mes recherches


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Personnellement, j'installerais un Mac OS X 10.5 sur un disque dur externe et je testerais l'imprimante. Ainsi on saurait si cela vient d'une incompatibilité de l'OS avec l'imprimante ou d'une panne de l'imprimante.


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Personnellement, j'installerais un Mac OS X 10.5 sur un disque dur externe et je testerais l'imprimante. Ainsi on saurait si cela vient d'une incompatibilité de l'OS avec l'imprimante ou d'une panne de l'imprimante.




Pfffffff là je renonce à cause de l'ampleur de la tâche que tu me suggères 

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour faire ça, mon DD est occupé par ma sauvegarde, et puis 
j'ai encore la solution de refaire une install propre de mon iMac dans les règles.
Et encore appelé l' Apple Care et poser la question  

Merci de ton aide, je vous tiens au courant....

PS: pis mon pb face à l'ampleur des problèmes du monde, tout ça me fait prendre un peu de distance, sauf que je suis furieuse à l'idée que cette imprimante puisse être "naze"(  The Big ) après deux ans de bons et loyaux services...
Je déteste cette société de consommation&#8230;


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2011)

macelene a dit:


> Merci de vous pencher sur mon problème terrible ....
> 
> Mais cela vaut-il la peine de de fritter ???  :mouais: Je ne crois pas...
> 
> ...



T'est rompue à MacGé. Tu sais bien que ça fait partie du jeu.
Y a rien de réellement perso dans tout ça.
Et puis les modos sont là quand ça dépasse les bornes ce qui ne m'est jamais arrivé, ni arrivé à ma connaissance à Arnaud de la Brescia.
On essaye d'aider, parfois, c'est vrai, on tombe à côté.
Rien de dramatique dans tout ça. On ne parle que d'imprimantes, tout de même.... ;-)
Fin du HS.


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2011)

Bon pas de nouvelles fraîches 


et je vois que les gens se font rares quand il s'agit de trucs pas drôles du tout


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Mars 2011)

Puisque l'atmosphère s'est calmée, je reviens vers toi.
As tu toujours ton imprimante ?
Lorsque j'ai installé SL, j'ai également eu divers problèmes avec une HP (mais de la série 5300 si ma mémoire est bonne, je ne suis pas certain).
Une seule page s'imprimait, puis nada.
Après divrses recherches sur le web, j'ai vu que j'étais très loin d'être le seul...
Beaucoup de problèmes de ce type, avec des erreurs parfois ressemblant étrangement s tiennes (en particulier la fameuse "backend error"... A chaque fois, les imprimantes étaient fonctionnelles sur PC, quand les utilisateurs avaient pu tester.
Peu de solutions et souvent divergentes. 
- toujours désinstaller l'ancien driver hp
- après soit réinstaller les drivers Apple du DVDde SL (et faire le maj de ces drivers)
- OU (les avis divergent), installer le driver HP pour SN disponible sur le site de HP.
As-tu testé toutes ces solutions ?

En fouillant le web, tu as dû remarquer qu'il y a deux types d'utilisateurs de ces imprimantes :
-ceux chez qui tout va bien
-ceux qui n'arrivent à imprimer au mieux qu'une page (avec le genre d'erreurs que tu rapportes) et qui après avoir tout essayé ne sont mystérieusement arrivés à rien...

C'est pour ça que j'ai mis mon HP à la benne, et que j'en ai profité pour acheter une laser Brother multifonctions, une petite (enfin un peu trop grosse en fait ;-)) merveille, très abordable et qui répond au poil.


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2011)

Je te fais une réponse courte, j'ai toujours mon HP, je n'ai encore pas trouvé de solutions, je reste persuadée que&#8230; en fait je sais pas.
Mais j'avais vu cette émission http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB8DbSE0Y90
donc je me pose des questions :moues:

J'ai fait un rapport de mon Hp j'ai fait 3715 pages pfff  :râteau:

Serait-ce sa mort annoncée ?   :râteau:

Je vais faire la mise à jour SL et je vous tiens au courant...

Je vais aussi essayer de la brancher sur un autre MAc, pas encore fait de MAJ dessus 

@ plus et merci encore


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2011)

N'a un fil qui traite de ce "truc" là, d'ailleurs...
Mais fais gaffe, y'a plein de geeks, là-bas !...


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> N'a un fil qui traite de ce "truc" là, d'ailleurs...
> Mais fais gaffe, y'a plein de geeks, là-bas !...



Je pencherais pour une bande d'intellos !!!!  

Merci de m'avoir guidée vers eux :rose: , j'en ai appris beaucoup sur mon imprimante.  

Mais tout ça ne nous dit pas ce que cette p d'imprimante a dans les tripes :rateau:


----------



## macelene (4 Juin 2011)

salut  

je vous ai laissé tomber à croire que je n'avais pas besoin d'imprimante ou encore que ma fameuse HP fonctionnait. :rateau: Mais je vous aurais tout de même prévenus 

En fait elle est toujours en rade et je viens de m'en faire donner une Canon PIXMA iP 3000
et c'est le même bor :mouais:

L'imprimante se met en pause et voilà rien de plus, sauf cet éternel message de la console d'erreur log 

D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] CUPS_SC_CMD_SOFT_RESET received from driver...
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Got USB return aborted during write
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] USB class driver Abort returned 0
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Read 173 bytes of back-channel data...
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Set job-printer-state-message to "Unable to send print data", current level=ERROR
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] USB class driver WritePipe returned e00002eb
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] USB class driver Abort returned 0
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Sent 0 bytes...
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] STATE: -com.canon-6A00-warning
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Impression
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Returning status CUPS_STATUS_OK with no bytes...
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Read 173 bytes of back-channel data...
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Backend returned status 1 (failed)
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] Printer stopped due to backend errors; please consult the error_log file for details.
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] End of messages
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] printer-state=5(stopped)
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] printer-state-message="Impression"
D [04/Jun/2011:19:31:32 +0200] [Job 4] printer-state-reasons=paused


:mouais:

Je me demande s'il ne me faudrait pas refaire tout propre le Mac... ??

Mais bon j'ai les boules  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (4 Juin 2011)

un pb lié à CUPS je pense... mais je en sais pas comment réinitialiser CUPS


----------



## macelene (4 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> un pb lié à CUPS je pense... mais je en sais pas comment réinitialiser CUPS




 Merci Rémy de ton passage 

C'est vrai je voyais ces CUPS avec les nombreux messages de la console depuis mes tous premiers post...

Va falloir attendre que d'autres se manifestent 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

Bon je viens de faire le ménage avec Onyx qui peut faire ce genre de manip pour les CUPS, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

L'utilitaire de mon imprimante HP lui fonctionne à peu près bien, sauf que j'ai comme une impression que les données n'arrivent pas toutes commeil faut, et que la fenêtre d'information de la page donne:"unableto send print data" comme s tout ne passait pas dans les câbles :mouais:

Bon wait and see je ne peux pas me résoudre à croire qu'elle est morte 

@ plus bon week end


----------

